# Waterproof Sunscreen options



## twmartin (Apr 3, 2007)

I have used Bullfrog gel since 1984. I got really hard to find the surfer Gel formula in Colorado so I ordered 6 bottles off of Amazon a few years ago. Recently I read on their website that Bullfrog just stopped making the surfer gel formula that put them on the market in the early 80s.

I have tried the Aloe Gator and it seems to work, but it doesn't last as long and it doesn't go on as nicely. I certainly don't like it as much as the Bullfrog gel.

What's left of my hair is red, so I burn so bad it's almost a Saute'.

Anybody have other options? I don't mind getting expensive stuff, but I want it to go on easy and last a long time in the water. Like the Bullfrog Surfer formula gel.

Thanks,

Tom


----------



## seantana (Mar 5, 2015)

I too reflect the sun, and I've had really good results with the Neutrogena beach defense SPF 70 spray. You do have to give it a good 20-30 minutes before getting in the water or you end up losing some to the water, but after letting it sit for a while, I've spent 8 straight hours under the sun and swimming without so much as a new freckle.

Not as bomber as the bullfrog stuff, but it's cheap and readily available, and it makes you smell pretty, which I'm told is important since my ginger beard tends to be off putting for some until they can smell my lovely perfume.


----------



## twmartin (Apr 3, 2007)

I am really excited to smell pretty!


----------



## almortal (Jun 22, 2014)

I used to love the Bullfrog stuff gel, but its hard to find and makes my skin feel extra gross at the end of the day. It is the most waterproof.

Lately my preferred ginger-aid is the Badger Zinc Oxide stuff for my face and then layers of generic sports sunscreen lotion for arms and neck. The zinc oxide stuff is a paste that makes you look like a geisha/lifeguard but stays on. The stick is good for not over applying on the face and touch ups.

Being a redhead I find that it is impossible to be diligent enough so for my grand trip in August I just wore those UPF long sleeve shirts every single day and just re-upped my face and hands when it felt necessary.


----------



## storm11 (Feb 10, 2006)

Headhunter... stays on better than anything else. Designed by surfers and it works. 

https://headhuntersurf-com.myshopify.com/


----------



## stinginrivers (Oct 18, 2003)

I've been using a couple versions of All Good sunscreen this year with very good results.

I like the stick for me face and the spray for arms and legs.

It is heavy zinc based so it stays on all day.

All Good | Zinc Sunscreens | Sunsticks | SPF | Makes Everything Better

They say they use fewer chemicals in order to be reef friendly.


----------



## firemedic521 (Mar 14, 2011)

I used bullfrog ever since I was a kid in the 80s and I'm shocked that it's become so hard to find and no one has come out with a knock off that's good. There are good recipes out there for zink based sunscreens. I bought everything I needed, zink , Shea butter , coconut oil , and bees wax from Amazon... $20 of ingredients made more sunscreen bars than I could ever use. They have worked well and I just keep the bar in the cooler in a Ziploc bag. Easy to apply and feels good on the skin. 

Sent from my LGLS755 using Mountain Buzz mobile app


----------



## caverdan (Aug 27, 2004)

If you don't mind me asking, what ratio's do you use in your mix??


----------



## firemedic521 (Mar 14, 2011)

I think this was the recipe I used https://www.homemademommy.net/2013/04/homemade-non-toxic-sunscreen-lotion-bars.html

Sent from my LGLS755 using Mountain Buzz mobile app


----------



## twmartin (Apr 3, 2007)

Firemedic:

Awesome posts. Do you have any idea on a relative SPF? Is it high like the bullfrog?

Thanks,

Tom


----------



## firemedic521 (Mar 14, 2011)

It appears the spf on the homemade bars is 20-30 depending on how much zink you put in. I made these mostly because I hate when people use spray sunscreen around me or at my pool. It just goes everywhere and is so in efficient. I know it's a weird pet peeve but it drives me nuts. 

Sent from my LGLS755 using Mountain Buzz mobile app


----------

